# Check out our new products # Ez wade# # stay calm and wade fish on



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Y'all asked for it- now you've got it! EZ Wade's New Low-Profile Wadepack. Our newly designed Wadepack has the comfort of the
Original Wide series only this Wadepack is half the height of its
predecessor. The Low-profile measures 4" tall- giving you a similar feel of
our Original Wide Series pack with less foam- this removes
the bulk that some anglers don't like. Currently the Low-profile wadepack
comes in one size 36"- depending on body shape this wadepack should fit a
waist from 30" to 42". Go to www.ezwade.com to order your new wade pack and get ***free shipping***when you use promo code: 2cool2014. Order now!


----------

